# Recent Fossil Pictures



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Just snapped a few pictures of Fossil today, she's not a huge fan of the camera, especially when it focuses and makes a lil noise.
























It's a little blurry but one of Fossil's nostrils is deformed and has been that way since I've had her. She doesn't seem bothered by it, never picks at it or even rub it on perches but I keep a close eye on it for any changes.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

What a cutie pie, I love close-up shots of their little faces


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Shes beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

very gorgeous


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

beautiful pearl hen.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

in regards to the nostril, it looks like it may be an old injury. it should be ok 

shes very pretty though!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

She is so purty.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

She is so beautiful


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Fossil is gorgeous! Such a cute face


----------

